# cannot access a folder



## Falconoffury (Sep 26, 2006)

I am trying to access the folder, "c:\users\username\Local Settings". 

When I browse to that location in windows explorer, I get the error message, "You do not currently have permission to access this folder. Click continue to get access to this folder." So I click continue. Then I get the error message, "You have been denied permission to access this folder. To gain access to this folder, you will need to use the security tab."

So I go into properties for this folder, and check out the security tab. For my user account, I have gray checks next to all the options. I assume that a gray check means that I can't change it. I have it set so that everyone has full access, so it must be inheriting those settings. 

I click ok and try again, but I get the same errors. 

I disable user account control, restart my computer, try again, and get the same errors. I'm out of ideas at this point. Please help me. 

edit: I have windows vista business edition. If you need more info about the computer, just ask me here.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

how did you disable uac 
via msconfig tools


----------



## Falconoffury (Sep 26, 2006)

I went to the control panel, double clicked user accounts, then clicked "Turn User Account Control on or off". Then I unchecked the box for "Use User Account Control (UAC) to help protect your computer." and click Ok.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

go into msconfig click on the tools tab and scroll down to uac click on it and see what comes up at the bottom of the page


----------



## DeathHawk (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi Falconoffury,

i had exactly the same problem-i tried to open folders but was refused and somehow managed to work it out using the following method!

right click on the folder you want and click properties
click on security in upper tabs
click on advanced
click on edit and highlight the user you wish to use
click apply and ok

that worked for me though i also used a similar method so let me know


----------



## Falconoffury (Sep 26, 2006)

I went to where you told me, clicked "Disable UAC", then clicked the launch button. A command prompt window appeared and said, "The operation completed successfully" and had the flashing cursor below that. I closed that window and then clicked Ok on msconfig. I was NOT prompted to restart my computer. So then I went and tried to access the folder again, but have the same exact problem. 

I then restarted. I got an error message saying that there was an error loading operating system. I booted to my vista DVD, and did an automatic repair. I then restarted again, and I was able to get into windows. 

Is my installation corrupt? I upgraded to vista from xp home on a dell computer that was purchased less than 2 months ago. 

Can other people with vista try to access this folder and let me know if it's working for them?


----------



## DeathHawk (Oct 19, 2005)

i installed new fropm xp pro as it would not let me upgrade in the vista premium version.

did you try the way i mentioned via the right click on a folder?


----------



## Falconoffury (Sep 26, 2006)

Deathhawk, I think I finally figured it out. In the permissions entries of the advanced section, there was an entry to deny everyone. Funnily, there was also an entry to allow everyone. Unfortunately, there is no method to see which permission takes precedence over the others. Removing the deny everyone entry solved the problem. Confusing as hell. 

Is there an easy way to give myself full access to all folders and files on the whole computer?


----------



## DeathHawk (Oct 19, 2005)

i too have had a nightmare trying to transfer files across from another drive in my pc-vista is certainly not my best o/s at the moment.

Another way i opened up a load of files was the following:

right click on file
click properties
click security
click advanced
click owner in top tabs
click edit
highlight the user you want and click apply/ok

this also worked but i am still having trouble accessing everything-this vista is a bit too security conscious-its my pc and i want to use it!!!!!


----------

